# need rod guides re-wrapped



## tee-man (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a 8 foot seeker I bought and wrapped but epoxied wrong so I am seeing if anybody around the Shalimar/FWB area would be want to re-wrap it. It is just the six guides and maybe a butt wrap. If you can do it pm me a price for just the guides and one for the guides and a butt wrap. thanks and a pic of some wrapping you have done previously would be nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Sent ya a PM.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rodbuilder*

Ron at the Depot! Outstanding work! :thumbup: C2


----------



## bwwfish (Jul 24, 2011)

X2 on Fishstiks. They just wrapped ling rod for me and did great job with great prices!!!


----------

